# Flathead Spawning Question



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

When do flatheads spawn and are they catchable during the spawn? Thanks for any info.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

From what the great Flathunter has taught me, you might as well hang the cat rods up from mid to late June through mid-late July. I plan on doing some carpin & river wading then!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ill tell ya one thing I have been catching a **** ton of them right now in the Killbuck...Probably already 15 this year...They usually bite best for me in August but this year has been backwards..


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Depending on the water temp's. the Flatheads will move around alot from now until they start Spawning. I think they are still in Feeding mode right now in Transition zones that go from 8-3 feet of water, they will be on the sand beds & in the Shallows in these transition points from sand to a softer mud. They are also a warm water Catfish, Thats why I fish the Shallows & weed Beds. They sit in the weed Beds waiting to pounce on a group of Baitfish. Where you see baitfish you will find Catfish. They can be caught while spawning too, I catch them all summer long, never really saw a slow down in them. I target 1 lake the most as Im disabled & cant travel that far most of the time. I havent been to the river yet, But its in order for next week. Carp should be hittin hard too.  

Yes the best fishing for me is in late july all the way thru Sept.-Oct then it runs into Deer season then I have to start hunting.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I also caught some flatties all through the summer last year. not all big of course, but I caught some decent sized ones (15-25 lbs) If I were settign trot lines like some do, I am sure I would have caught many by now.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

haah Smart ass...


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished the spawn for years, and had terrible luck..I dont flathead fish the spawn any more..usueally from late June, till mid July I leave them alone.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

jack, but didn't you have a terrible year ALL of last year?


----------

